# KeyListener -Tastenkombination



## Gast (6. Jan 2005)

Hi!
Ich versuche verzweifelt hier einen keylistener zu machen, der auf eine tasten kombination reagiert. also 
eine taste is kein problem, aber wie, wenn ich ein event haben will, wenn z.b. x und y gleichzeitig drück.
ich find nirgends was passendes und erst recht kein bsp.
kann mir jmd helfen?

schon mal danke


----------



## Student (6. Jan 2005)

hmm .. idee  :idea: 

wenn zwei tasten innerhalb einer zeitspanne x gedrückt werden gilt das als tastenkombination.

:roll:


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2005)

gut erkannt ;-)


----------



## Student (6. Jan 2005)

ja .. und?
dann realisiere das doch so .. oder hakt es genau daran?


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2005)

genau
also, wenn ich KeyEvent.getKeyCode verwende, dann kann ich ja nur ein keyevent abfragen, also muss ich wohl mit
keystroke arbeiten, weiß aber nicht mal, ob ich das jetzt mit java.awt.event.keylistener verwenden kann und wie ich 
das genau einauen kann.
das ist mein problem.


----------



## Guest (6. Jan 2005)

hab auch schon versucht so versucht:
int key = keyEvent.getKeyCode();
if ((key == KeyEvent.VK_irgendwas + KeyEvent.VK_irgendwas1)){
//do something
}

was ja auch schwachsinn ist, weil es ja nur ints sind...
und wenn ich
if(key  == KeyEvent.VK_irgendwas)
if(key  == KeyEvent.VK_irgendwas1){
//do something
}
mach, dann funktioniert es auch nicht
ich häng einfach grad...


----------



## bygones (6. Jan 2005)

nein so geht das nicht...

speichere dir die Zeit wenn ein key gedrückt wurde. falls dann die differenz zur vorherigen Zeit unter einem threshold liegt dann reagiere -> tasten wurden "gleichzeitig" gedrückt


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2005)

ok, danke, denk, dass ich das so hinbekomm


----------

